# Wilingness to pay second instalment



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,
I'm adding my mother to the application. She has non-functional english standards. I'm supposed to submit a letter or some declaration saying I'm willing to pay second installment, as need be. May I pls know as if there is a defined form on which I shall make this clarification or shall I submit an affidavit or what?
What is the cost of the second installment?
Its a 189 with mother as dependent.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Fees and charges for visas

12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is *$4885*. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

did you already apply without your mother, or you are yet to apply?

because you can NOT add your mother to an application already lodged without her


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

sinhkta said:


> I've submitted the EoI and got the invite. My mother was included in the EoI I filled as dependent. Now, while lodging the application I came across this non functional English second installment. I'm preparing the documents alongside and will lodge the Visa application with first installment in 2-3 days.
> Anyways, it's 12a that I need to go right now, showing my willingness to pay second installment for her non functional English.


Just lodge the Visa with all the required docs and 1st Installment. You don't have to attach any declaration or forms to inform them your willingness to pay 2nd installment (called VAC2) in lieu of your mother's non-functional English. 

When CO gets your case, he will himself ask you for proof of your Mother's English OR your willingness to pay VAC2. Once you confirm him your willingness to pay VAC2 then CO will generate an Invoice from his end and mail to you for paying it online at aus post website. You cannot pay VAC2 unless CO generates the invoice.

Hope this helps..
Good luck with your application.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sinhkta said:


> Hi,
> I'm adding my mother to the application. She has non-functional english standards. I'm supposed to submit a letter or some declaration saying I'm willing to pay second installment, as need be. May I pls know as if there is a defined form on which I shall make this clarification or shall I submit an affidavit or what?
> What is the cost of the second installment?
> Its a 189 with mother as dependent.


Hi there,

May i ask you about adding mother to visa 189.... What sort of proof is required to show that she is dependent ... My father passed away 4 years ago ... my mother is living with me ... is it possible to add her in my application along with my wife and provide my father death certificate as a proof ... would that be enough? ... Also, will it affect my visa approval chances ...?... 

Your help will be appreciated...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Hi there,
> 
> May i ask you about adding mother to visa 189.... What sort of proof is required to show that she is dependent ... My father passed away 4 years ago ... my mother is living with me ... is it possible to add her in my application along with my wife and provide my father death certificate as a proof ... would that be enough? ... Also, will it affect my visa approval chances ...?...
> 
> Your help will be appreciated...


if you lodged already you cannot add your mother. Did you lodge?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you lodged already you cannot add your mother. Did you lodge?


Thank you for your quick reply....

No, not yet ... I've submitted my EOI ... with only 1 no of dependent ..i-e my wife ... but i can still change it because I'vent received the invite yet ... 

I am thinking about the options ... my mother doesnt want to go there right away but I've heard that Parent visa 103 takes ridiculously long time ... so i can either include in my application or visitor visa is always an option .... any suggestions will be appreciated....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

how is ur mother's health? does she have any health issues that might cause the whole family to get disqualified in the medical checks?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Well ... shes around 60 yo and in good health other than being diabetic ... is that considered serious? ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Well ... shes around 60 yo and in good health other than being diabetic ... is that considered serious? ...


is her diabetes medicine-controlled?

did it cause any end-organ damage? (retina, kidneys, liver, heart, circulatory systme) ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> is her diabetes medicine-controlled?
> 
> did it cause any end-organ damage? (retina, kidneys, liver, heart, circulatory systme) ?


Yes it is controlled ... she takes medicine ... kepts her diet in check and exercise...... no, nothing damaged i guess .. but she had a minor operation of her hands as her nerves got blocked and fingers got swelled ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Another question if i may ask you pls ...
> 
> Although i am planning way ahead of time ... but it helps ...
> 
> ...



Don't frontload PCCs and Meds, ask for them to be deferred based on pregnancy

No X-Ray exemption for Pakistanis as Pakistan is a high TB risk country


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Don't frontload PCCs and Meds, ask for them to be deferred based on pregnancy
> 
> No X-Ray exemption for Pakistanis as Pakistan is a high TB risk country


Thanks TheExpatriate ...

So, in short, i guess i wont add my mother to the application as she isnt interested too and her health could be an issue. 

Also, for my wife's condition. I will wait for my CO to ask for the PCC and Medical and then i will inform him about my wife's condition ....What happens next ... CO will defer my wife's medical post delivery and grant the visa? ... OR i i will have to wait until the baby birth ... do wifes and baby medical .... add baby in the application by paying fee and then get the grant?.... 

Thanking you in advance ....


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate ...
> 
> So, in short, i guess i wont add my mother to the application as she isnt interested too and her health could be an issue.
> 
> ...


After doing some research on the forums ... I came to know about two possible soultions ...

1- Inform CO about the pregnancy and hold medicals until baby is born .... Once baby is born, submit form 1022, baby passport and birth certificate ... add him in the application .... and wait for PR to be granted ...

2- Go ahead with the X-ray at your own risk ... if lucky then you will get the visa grant before baby is born ... deliver baby in Australia and he will be a aussie citizen...

Thank you for your valuable advise.....


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

1 more thing, my mother was diagnosed with brest cancer in 2006. She is perfectly cured and is on NO medication for the same since 2011. Could this be a reason for VISA rejection for both of us? Her doctor is pretty confident that this should not be a problem, but that doctor is not into immigration medicals, so am worried after seeing one of the posts on this ongoing topic. Pls help.
Also, I understand it's form 12a to pay for noon function English. In the document checklist for lodging a visa application, it says I need to put a note saying am willing to pay second installment for noon functional English. How shall that note be - am affidavit / statuary declaration, is some other defined format?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SqOats said:


> After doing some research on the forums ... I came to know about two possible soultions ...
> 
> 1- Inform CO about the pregnancy and hold medicals until baby is born .... Once baby is born, submit form 1022, baby passport and birth certificate ... add him in the application .... and wait for PR to be granted ...
> 
> ...



I'd say better wait for the baby to be born then do the X-Ray and add the baby

Option 2 is a bit risky in case u get the visa too late (very few weeks before due date)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sinhkta said:


> 1 more thing, my mother was diagnosed with brest cancer in 2006. She is perfectly cured and is on NO medication for the same since 2011. Could this be a reason for VISA rejection for both of us? Her doctor is pretty confident that this should not be a problem, but that doctor is not into immigration medicals, so am worried after seeing one of the posts on this ongoing topic. Pls help.
> Also, I understand it's form 12a to pay for noon function English. In the document checklist for lodging a visa application, it says I need to put a note saying am willing to pay second installment for noon functional English. How shall that note be - am affidavit / statuary declaration, is some other defined format?


First of all great news that your mom is doing well now

I honestly don't know whether a history of cancer could fail her in Medicals or not

As for the functional English, you just respond to the CO with your intention to pay once allocated and he/she will invoice you for it


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Expatriate for being so quick on response.. Your help is much appreciated. .


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I'd say better wait for the baby to be born then do the X-Ray and add the baby
> 
> Option 2 is a bit risky in case u get the visa too late (very few weeks before due date)


Thank you for your kind advice ... I will surely take it into consideration....


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

*IELTS and PCC*

Hi all,
I'm caught in a peculiar situation. I'll be adding my mom as a dependent on my 189 application. The last date to fill the immi account application form is end of next week(08/06/2015). I've applied for PCC, and approached the passport office for my mom's PCC. They have told that I should remove the spouse name from her passport and then get a new passport issued. The PCC shall then be taken on that new passport. I have scheduled her IELTS for 23/07/2015, with the current passport. If I apply for her fresh passport now, she may not be able to take up IELTS, as her current passport won't be valid then.... Or if I plan to apply after ilIELTS, my case officer may not give me enough time for that... What shall I do? My mom is having noon functional English but am hopeful of her clearing Ielts, else I'll have to pay AUD4800 for that... Suggestions pls...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would suggest you to apply for removal of Spouse Name from your Mothers passport ASAP.

IDEALLY NEW Passport would be issued in about 10 days, provided your Mothers current passport Police Verification report is available with the Passport Office (As my Friend applied for Spouse Name endorsement & Passport Renewal on 22nd May 2015 and got his delivered on 27th May 2015).


THEN with this NEW passport your Mother would be able to for IELTS. As the OLD passport Number would be mentioned in this NEW Passport. 


As per the Current TREND, CO is allocated to any case in about 45-60 days after we lodge the VISA application Online by paying the FEES.

AFTER CO reviews your file he will ask you to provide the missing documents in the next 28 days. THIS time could also be extended further IF we provide evidence that we have applied for that missing document with some receipt.






sinhkta said:


> Hi all,
> I'm caught in a peculiar situation. I'll be adding my mom as a dependent on my 189 application. The last date to fill the immi account application form is end of next week(08/06/2015). I've applied for PCC, and approached the passport office for my mom's PCC. They have told that I should remove the spouse name from her passport and then get a new passport issued. The PCC shall then be taken on that new passport. I have scheduled her IELTS for 23/07/2015, with the current passport. If I apply for her fresh passport now, she may not be able to take up IELTS, as her current passport won't be valid then.... Or if I plan to apply after ilIELTS, my case officer may not give me enough time for that... What shall I do? My mom is having noon functional English but am hopeful of her clearing Ielts, else I'll have to pay AUD4800 for that... Suggestions pls...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- you don't need to arrange PCCs, IELTS, or the new Passport before applying
2- she can take the test with the new passport given that it has the same name
3- You can apply now and fill the information as of now then later on submit form 929 with the new passport details


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeetan and TheExpatriate... Thanks for the which turn around again....


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

I meant quick turn around


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm applying for my mother's dependent visa with my subclass 189. In the form 26(meant for medicals), I came across a question as what profession/work does she intends to do. She has been a home make before separation and is not working part that these days either. Infact, she had never been employed. What should I fill in there?

Also, there is one field asking for - At what office have you lodged your application? I did this online... What be my answer?


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys, can someone please respond to this. Most of my friends who have undertaken medicals in the past 6-8 months say that they did it without form 26. Seeking your help


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just mention Homemaker.


Mention I have submitted my application online VIA IMMI website.



sinhkta said:


> I'm applying for my mother's dependent visa with my subclass 189. In the form 26(meant for medicals), I came across a question as what profession/work does she intends to do. She has been a home make before separation and is not working part that these days either. Infact, she had never been employed. What should I fill in there?
> 
> Also, there is one field asking for - At what office have you lodged your application? I did this online... What be my answer?


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

HI,

CO is allocated for my case, CO has asked to submit functional english document proof for my spouse or send an email to GSM team aggreeing to pay VAC2.

As I do not have time and my spouse English is very basic and cannot get required band in ENglish tests, I have to pay VAC2. So I agreed and sent an email to email ID [email protected] but I got failure notice multiple times when sent thru rediff email ID & gmail ID.

So I sent acceptance email to [email protected] and sent successfully.

I hope CO will reply with his advise.

Pl advise if any email ID is there to be sent.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*FIRST let me Congratulate you!*


WHEN CO asks for VAC2 payment, IT indicates that most probably a positive DECISION has been taken regarding your VISA application subject to VAC2 payment.


FROM where did you get this [email protected] email ID?

Was this the same email ID from which CO contacted you?


You might want to Call DIBP/CO and check regarding this after 1 week.

DIBP Contact # 0061731367000




dhananjaya.k said:


> HI,
> 
> CO is allocated for my case, CO has asked to submit functional english document proof for my spouse or send an email to GSM team aggreeing to pay VAC2.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Jeetendra,

Below was mentioned. But emails are bouncing back if I send to [email protected] which is email ID 
***********************************************************
If you have decided to pay the second VAC, please send an email to
[email protected] and you will be provided with further information about
when to make this payment
***************************************************

I got this [email protected] email ID from Correspondence received from CO as per below. I sent email & it was successful.
*******************************************************
*Contacting this processing office*
We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to
respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days.
Our email address is [email protected]
***********************************************************

Hope I will get reply from CO...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No major reason for concern.


THEY will get back to you with the next step regarding VAC2 payment.




dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Below was mentioned. But emails are bouncing back if I send to [email protected] which is email ID
> ***********************************************************
> ...


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, I've applied for my mother's PCC. She's a dependent on my 189 application. On reaching the passport office we got to know that the name of her spouse shall be removed first as the marriage has been legally dissolved years back. I'll be applying for a new passport for her with the spouse name removed.
I've lodged my visa application few days back only and don't have a CO assigned. How can I inform the DIBP about this situation? When and where can I submit 929, if I need to do so now?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait for New passport to be issued and THEN call DIBP on 0061731367000 (around 5:00 am India Time - to avoid long waiting time and queue).


IF CO is assigned before the NEW passport is issued then communicate this to CO.




sinhkta said:


> Hi, I've applied for my mother's PCC. She's a dependent on my 189 application. On reaching the passport office we got to know that the name of her spouse shall be removed first as the marriage has been legally dissolved years back. I'll be applying for a new passport for her with the spouse name removed.
> I've lodged my visa application few days back only and don't have a CO assigned. How can I inform the DIBP about this situation? When and where can I submit 929, if I need to do so now?


----------



## mdhirfan (Apr 7, 2013)

*How to establish functional english for spouse*

Hello everyone, 
A quick question - pls help.

Is appearing for an English test, the only option for providing proof of functional English for spouse? Or are there other ways like language medium of education, etc. to prove this. I am from India.

-Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*REFER To my following post for details:*


*How can I prove I have functional English?*






mdhirfan said:


> Hello everyone,
> A quick question - pls help.
> 
> Is appearing for an English test, the only option for providing proof of functional English for spouse? Or are there other ways like language medium of education, etc. to prove this. I am from India.
> ...


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I had confirmed CO that I will be paying VAC2 for my spouse functional English fees thru email, on 3rd Jun and also again I replied asking for reply from CO on 9th Jun, But still emails are bouncing if we send email to [email protected] and emails are sent and reaching to [email protected].

As already 10 days over I had not got any reply from CO/Adelaide GSM team for how much I need to pay and when I need to pay.

Getting tensed and Can I know telephone number If I can call directly to GSM adelaide team and ask for status.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try calling 0061731367000, preferably early morning India time say around 05:00 am, to avoid longer waiting time.


Keep your VISA application details handy before calling them.




dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had confirmed CO that I will be paying VAC2 for my spouse functional English fees thru email, on 3rd Jun and also again I replied asking for reply from CO on 9th Jun, But still emails are bouncing if we send email to [email protected] and emails are sent and reaching to [email protected].
> 
> ...


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot Jeetan...Will Call Monday early morning..


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All,

My current situation is worrying me.

As I didn';t get any response from CO to pay second installment(VAC2), Today morning I called GSM processing Office Adelaide and they informed that for current financial year Visa grants are stopped so CO has not replied my email. As per them after July 5th ie. within 2nd week of July CO will respond to emails for 2nd payment.

I had submitted all documents CO asked, Only pending is 2nd Installment payment, I hope once I pay 2nd Installment Visa will be granted within 2-3 days right?

As per plan I thought Visa will be granted by 20th Jun and thought of resigning current job between Jun 20th - Jun 22nd so that I can serve notice period of 1 month and travel to Australia by 23rd of July.

Now visa processing delayed for a month due to this. I am worried and confused, whether to resign current job as per plan and travel to Oz between 23-25th July Or wait till Visa grant and resign and serve one month and travel to Australia in Aug-15.

Pl advise your experience.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is no reason for concern (_this is easier SAID than done_).


In my view, you shouldn't resign until VISA is GRANTED.




> BUT as quoted earlier "*WHEN CO asks for VAC2 payment, IT indicates that most probably a positive DECISION has been taken regarding your VISA application subject to VAC2 payment*."



I have seen around 7 Visa GRANT's today. So IMMI has again surprised us BY issuing GRANT's after sending DELAY emails due to VISA Cap.


Just hang-on and you should soon see some communication from your CO.







dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current situation is worrying me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is no reason for concern (_this is easier SAID than done_).
> 
> 
> In my view, you shouldn't resign until VISA is GRANTED.
> ...


Jeetan,

But I didn't get any delay email or response from CO till date.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This doesn't indicate that there is some problem.


May be your CO is busy with other Cases. There can be numerous possibilities.


So just relax!!!





dhananjaya.k said:


> Jeetan,
> 
> But I didn't get any delay email or response from CO till date.


----------



## alexabda (Jun 18, 2015)

How is this VAC2 is used? Will the dependant get any English courses in Australia?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly refer to my response in another thread...


*VAC2 Purpose and Next Steps*




alexabda said:


> How is this VAC2 is used? Will the dependant get any English courses in Australia?


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all, I've my mother as a dependent on my 189 application. I have submitted all the documents that the CO asked for. Now, I've got a request from the CO that I need to make the payment of the second VAC for my mother. I was awaiting that as she has non functional English. I would like to pay via credit card. I've been issued a proforma which asks me for personal info like CVV, Card expiry date etc, I'm confused as if I need to supply these details and the department will then deduct the money or if I need to pay and still fill such vulnerable info in the proforma? Pls guide..


----------

